# puppy troubles



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have looked through previous topics on here and done a search on avery forum I have got some good advice but not quite what I am looking for. We recently got a 6 week old german shorthair male. He if you arn't right beside him or if there is a barrier seperating you he whines like crazy. He always howls and whines constantly when in his kennel. What should I do to crate train him? Just let him sit in there and whine all he wants, and put it somewhere where we wont hear him at night? For now he sleeps in the bed with us because that is the only way he will be quiet! Any advice would be much appreiated.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Put the crate somewhere you can't hear it, if it's during the day put him in and ignore his pleas to get out, when he has been quiet for awhile, then let him out. Air him right befor you go to bed and put him up and DON'T give in. won't take long and he'll be quiet.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

take an old shirt, wear it for a day while your playing with him, let him have it in his crate or where you put him.

Or, if the mother is close, give them a blanket to put in with her for a night, same thing


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I would not give him a blanket or anything else he can ingest nervous dogs sometime chew up and swallow stuff they cannot pass

I'd try browndogs method or put him in a crate and put the crate next to your bed.

To be honest I've ended up sleeping with a few pups just to get some sleep myself...


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

With the pup I have now I had to sleep in front of her crate on the floor for 2 or 3 nights so the wife and kids could actually get some sleep. then after a few nights i just left the blankets I used piled up in front of her crate so she couldn't see that I wasn't there but she could still smell me on the blankets. After a few days of that I took the blankets away and she was fine. It may sound crazy but it worked for me and its amazing what you will do to just get a little sleep. Good luck


----------

